# Seksualiteit > Vrouwen >  Bang

## Tjardoo

ik heb vandaag mijn vriendin gevingerd, en zij mij afgetrokken.
ik kwam klaar, en ze drukte zich tegen me aan !
ik ben nu alleen bang dat ze misschien zwanger is, doordat er sperma naar binnen is gekomen !
ik weet alleen niet zeker of dat is gebeurd !

moet ik bang zijn ?:$

----------


## MissMolly

Het is niet 100% onmogelijk, maar de kans is verwaarloosbaar klein, tenzij je penis heel dicht tegen haar vagina is gekomen. Als je sperma alleen op haar buik terecht is gekomen is het risico minimaal. De zaadcellen zouden op eigen kracht de vagina in moeten zwemmen, en dan is er dus ook een vochtspoor tot in de vagina nodig.

----------


## Sylvia93

Ik ben het met MissMolly hierboven mij eens.

De kans op een zwangerschap is hier verwaarloosbaar klein. Ik zou je wel willen adviseren om de volgende keer aan een vorm van anticonceptie te denken. Bespreek eens de pil met je vriendin bijvoorbeeld! Zo voorkom je dit soort angstige situaties!

----------

